# You know that Hot Salsa I Make...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok, so I made another batch of the hot salsa, and sold pint jars to co-wokers for $.00 a jar.  This batch had the same super-hot ingredients as the last batch.  They loved it.  I kept a quart for myself and enjoyed some with tortilla chips.  Two days ago, I got some more salsa while I was at work, to munch on while doing some tedious computer stuff.  Now this salsa had been sitting in the fridge, tightly covered for about 4 days.  Also, I had eaten it just two days past.  But when I began eating it, it seemed hotter than before, though one of they guys who had purchased some from the same batch tried it and said it wasn't any hotter.  So after munching my chips and salsa, with my tongue and lips mildly talking to me, I was thirsty and got up to get a drink of water, not to cool the fire, as I was fine as far as my mouth went.  After a couple of steps though, my stomach started to rebel.  My mouth started salivating like crazy and I felt queasy.  Heaven help me if it all came up and blew though my nose.  Yikes!  So I got that cup of chilled water and it settled my tummy.  That was the first time I have ever had a stomach reaction to that salsa.

I've been eating sauces made with ghost peppers for a couple of years now and they don't cause me any distress.  But now, I using the four hottest peppers on the planet, and my mouth is Ok.  My tummy on the other hand, at least yesterday, was barely up to the challenge.

Beware of eating at your limit.  Too much and it can bite you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut (Mar 3, 2017)

Welcome to the effects of age Chief. 

I've always loved hot sauces and pretty much have an asbestos tongue.

But as age has caught up with me I've found that things I love sometimes don't love me as much as they used to.

I won't give up my "hot" but I now have to learn moderation in it's use. 

No tummy issues here but the next morning can be an issue.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2017)

We went to breakfast yesterday and I ordered a "Mexican" omelette. They put a hot salsa very sparingly on top. That sauce was screaming habanero and got my capsicum senses tingling. I can't believe a family restaurant would include that salsa as part of the dish and not as a side, without warning a customer first. For me it was fine and I asked for extra, but to anyone not expecting that heat level, it would jump out and bite!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thanks for sharing.



+1 TMI


----------

